# Nailing your C.V.



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Howdy all!

Unfortunately, i am now in the position where i am looking for work. As it happens, i have stumbled across my dream job application.

Granted, i don't necessarily think i will get it, because i don't have the specific experience, not officially anyway.

But this is my problem, I don't have much in the way of confidence, even less so after being made redundant, so i'm finding it incredibly hard to put a C.V. together, knowing that it *HAS* to sell me to the potential employers. I fear that i will come across as a ****y, big headed knob, who thinks far too much of himself. Yet, isn't this partly what a C.V. is for? Exploting what your good at? I just don't necessarily know how to write it, to make me stand out from the rest at this job!

Any help/advice would be absolutely amazing right now !

Thanks,

Ted.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

I keep my CV simple with address and contact details at the tip, then a section on skills and personal info (dob, marital status), next section is employment history, then education achievements. I tend to do a cover letter thats relevant to the job i'm applying for and highlight any skills/experience that may be useful in the letter.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

always tailor CV's to the company  and as deano has said always do a covering letter although the way i have always been told is contact stuff etc., then education, then work stuff, small amount on hobbies and interests ending with references tbh

if you have quite a lot of information use bullet points with hot words on that they look out for...and ofc the famous sentiment sell yourself.

i am having to review mine quite often atm applying for TC's...


----------

